# Windows 10 Soundprobleme



## pr0fite (23. März 2016)

Hali Hallo, ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei meinem ziemlich nervigen Problem helfen. Also folgendes erstmal zu meinem Soundgerät : 

 

Logitech G930 Wireless Headset läuft über die Logitech Gaming Software.

 

Jetzt zu meinem Problem : Wenn ich ein Spiel + ein anderes Soundprogramm (Teamspeak, Spotify, Youtube....etc) am laufen habe kratzt/verzerrt der Sound von Spotify/Teamspeak solange in dem Game niemand Spricht oder andere Töne zu hören sind, Wenn aber jemand Spricht oder andere Töne zu hören sind ist Spotify/Teamspeak wieder Glasklar. 

 

Dazu kommt das abundzu der Sound komplett ausfällt also Teamspeak/LoL/Spotify dann weg sind, wenn ich dann den Empfänger vom Headset rausziehe und wieder rein funktionierts wieder.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2016)

Es gibt ein Update der Gaming-Software vom 22. Februar mit Bugfixes und Windows 10 Kompatibilität. Hast du das schon drauf? Die Alte vorher deinstallieren, nicht nur drüber bügeln.

http://support.logitech.com/de_ch/software/lgs


----------



## pr0fite (23. März 2016)

Jup, Version 8.81.15 ist bereits Installiert habe gerade Windows 10 Clean Installiert und soweit alle neusten Treiber drauf.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2016)

Kannst du das Headset noch an einem anderen PC (Bekannte, Freunde, Verwandte) testen? Nicht, dass die Hardware einen Schmiss weg hat.


----------



## pr0fite (24. März 2016)

Ne Leider nicht möglich zurzeit ;(

 

 

Hab jetzt nochmal mit meinem G430 Logitech geteste und WoW, Spotify, League of Legends (nur den Launcher) am laufen gehabt funktioniert ohne Kratzen/Zerren, mach ich jetzt Teamspeak noch an gehts auch noch, aber wenn ich jetzt den Sound in WoW per STRG+S komplett wegschalte geht das Kratzen sofort los, mach ich den Sound in WoW wieder per STRG+S an is das Kratzen auch sofort Weg. Ich versuch grad günstig mal ein komplett anderes Headset mir zu besorgen und es Damit zu testen.

 

So konnte noch 1 altes Headset bei mir finden und konnte noch eins von meinem Nachbarn Testen, beides non Logitech und dort funktionierts ohne Probleme. Ich bezweifle allerdings das beide Headsets einen Weg haben (G930 und G430) das 430 ist im Grunde frisch ausgepackt worden.


----------

